# Penne noodles vs noodles



## curly740 (Feb 29, 2004)

i'm going to ask a dumb question but i don't know what it means i was looking for a noodle can you tell me what the difference is when it has penne in front of the noodle thanks


----------



## kyles (Feb 29, 2004)

Penne is just the particular shape of the noodle, a tube with the ends cut on the diagonal. Penne is Italian for quills, sometimes it is called Penne Rigate, that is for the shape with ridges along it, to help hold pasta sauces particularly thinner tomato ones.
My favourite name for a shape of pasta is orichiette (little ears!)

http://www.dolcevita.com/cuisine/pastadict/dict.htm


----------



## curly740 (Feb 29, 2004)

*thank you*

  thank you my guess was a thickness of the noodle


----------



## coquille (Feb 29, 2004)

Kyles,
It's really amazing.. how do you know all this stuff???


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 29, 2004)

Kyles - I love orichiette too!!!  I have a casserole I use them in - if I haven't posted it I will.  I also like cavatapi (sp??) - will post that recipe too.  I'll probably post these tomorrow - I'm enjoying a nice, relaxing Sunday evening  8) and I'm afraid thinking will hurt!   

coquille - if you put the term rigate after ANY shaped pasta it means it has the lines, or ridges in it - specifically rigate means striped.  Now, it's just a matter of remembering the term "rigate" LOL.


----------



## coquille (Mar 1, 2004)

kitchenelf,

I'm blond , I sometimes have a hard time remembering !!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 1, 2004)

coquille - I'm not - so what's my excuse!!!     Oh yea, I'm old......


----------



## northernMIcook (Mar 1, 2004)

I understand completely... I'm blonde AND old..sniff, sniff


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi curly,

I see you're on the site right now - (waving frantically to say hi)

MIcook - It's amazing you and I can even make it back to this site without getting lost!


----------

